# Copper Classic Sale



## ClickMini (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, there sure are a lot of NICE horses in this sale! I am definitely going to be watching. Who are your favorites?

I am a driver, and LOVE the mare JF Nashville's Elegance. I have driven her myself on quite a few occasions and she is fantastic. I wish she was going to stay in Patty's barn but her owners are retiring. Maybe the new owners will keep her with Patty for another year, who knows? I also love Samis Vegas Knight, he is really coming in to his own and looks terrific in the ring. His babies are awesome. Wonder who will get this wonderful boy? And of course, Blueberry Muffin. A really nice mare, looks like a blast to drive!

Who do you like? http://www.whirlwindproduction.com/auction/copper/


----------



## cretahillsgal (Mar 27, 2009)

I like Lot #26: Bagpipe Flats Give It Yer Best Shot.

And Lot# 43: Bagpipe Flats Miss Kiss This.

And Lot# 56: Celebrations Sonnet Royale.

And Lot# 17: Bar B Destinys Cookies N Cream.

Would like to bid but hubby says no more new horses for a while. LOL!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Mar 27, 2009)

I won't be bidding, but I would love to have Lost Spokes Tymers Bay Rose!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 27, 2009)

the cameras on now...


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 27, 2009)

Will someone post the auction prices as they come in if you are watching? Very interested to know if the prices are going to go up for this top quality auction. Boy I would love to get one of those driving horses.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 27, 2009)

I will be watching most of the sale ...will update as the prices come in but sure someone will post results after the sale in a complete list.

1 - $3500

2 - $1600 Did not meet reserve, takes $2000

3 - $2500 did not meet reserve

4 - $1200


----------



## End Level Farms (Mar 27, 2009)

I wish I had some cash at the moment WOW.

LOW LOW LOW PRICES


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 27, 2009)

Some of the reserves are a bit unrealistic but so far the gelding seems to have gone for the most even though he was a NS at I think $4000.00 #5 he was very much a proven gelding and a nice little guy


----------



## End Level Farms (Mar 27, 2009)

At most sales there are always the unreasonable reserves.

The Gelding was super nice.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 27, 2009)

Scary that even these horses some with quite a bit of training and showing are still not bringing decent prices or bids


----------



## End Level Farms (Mar 27, 2009)

It really really drives home the economy thats for sure.

So far I would have taken #9 at a STEAL!! of a deal.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 27, 2009)

I cant beleive i just watched that colt go for $600


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2009)

After ten or more years of being connected to the internet, it still amazes me no end that I can be watching a horse sale in AZ and a close-to-foaling mare in OH from my home in Ontario, Canada. all at the same time. I love this!

This sale is really making it clear to me how much my personal taste in horses has changed over the last few years. I REALLY like the ASPC/AMHR types waaay more than what is being sold here tonight.

The mare that just came in, they said is a "blue roan that has whited out". What?? Try true grey!


----------



## TuffyLynn (Mar 27, 2009)

I know! .....nice little colt for someone...


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 27, 2009)

Well this is almost as good as watching 1st hand. Thank you all so much for the minute to minute details. A lot of horses are going no sale? That is a shame.

Keep the details coming all, love it.

Thanks a bunch.

Thank you Leeana for the prices!!!

What was the lot# and name on the bay filly?


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone get lot 7 and 11. And I really want to hear about 29 and 36.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 27, 2009)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Anyone get lot 7 and 11. And I really want to hear about 29 and 36.


#7 - $1000

#11 - $400

EDIT: Looks like I might have had a typo on #11. Does anyone know if he ended at $400 or $600?


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you!!!


----------



## End Level Farms (Mar 27, 2009)

I WANT NUMBER 17!!!!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 27, 2009)

END Level,,,

She is a beautiful mare, and her colt by Doctrine is gorgeous!!! Black with just socks,,,, my dream horse!


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 27, 2009)

I am having problems getting silverlight to download......any help? would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 27, 2009)

How incredibly disappointing that the biggest price bid on the most amazing mare, JF Nashville Elegance, was $5000 (no sale). That doesn't even cover a year of training and campaigning. A total shame, that is for sure. As a small-time breeder, it would sure be hard to get anything for even your nicest foals it seems. Well, I guess we are feeling the economy pinch just like so many other industries.


----------



## End Level Farms (Mar 27, 2009)

That was amazingly disappointing.

The Reserve on her was not outrageous either. $15000 For a WORLD CHAMPION SINGLE DRIVING MARE.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 27, 2009)

Oops, I wrote down $600 for lot 11.

I then have

lot 12 - $1000

Lot 13 - $1400

Lot 14 - $1000

Lot 15 - $2,700 no sale

Lot 16 - $1050

Lot 17 - $1700

Lot 18 - $650

Lot 19 - 4,200

Lot 20 - $5,000 no sale

Lot 21 - $1300

Lot 22 - $1900

Lot 23 - $1800


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 27, 2009)

mydaddysjag said:


> Oops, I wrote down $600 for lot 11.


I think I incorrectly reported #11 earlier. $600 is probably the right price.


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 27, 2009)

I am just speechless. NO BID on Corinthian? NO BID???? Isn't this sale on the internet? Where are the bidders?


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 27, 2009)

I hear ya, I LOVED Corinthian. If I didn't buy a new horse last month I would have tried to bring him home.


----------



## kayla221444 (Mar 27, 2009)

what lot are they on, i dont have sound on my computer!!UHH


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 27, 2009)

kayla221444 said:


> what lot are they on, i dont have sound on my computer!!UHH


#28


----------



## End Level Farms (Mar 27, 2009)

Lot #29 could DEFINITELY come home with me.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 27, 2009)

Doctorine went for 1700 dollars OMG

edited to add I really thought he would no sale- someone got one heck of horse for a gelding price


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 27, 2009)

End Level Farms said:


> Lot #29 could DEFINITELY come home with me.



Lot 29 just sold for $1,700


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 27, 2009)

Well if that doesnt say stop breeding for a while I do not know what does


----------



## End Level Farms (Mar 27, 2009)

If not for the car in the mechanics shop with a minimum of a $1500 bill I WOULD Have bid on Doctrine thats FOR SURE!!


----------



## kayla221444 (Mar 27, 2009)

these prices are very depressing!



please keep me updated on prices, as my DUMB computer will not pick up sound at all!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 27, 2009)

Poor Doctrine...

He is worth WAYYYYY more than that. Crappy economy.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 27, 2009)

23 - $1800

24 - $ 2300 no sale

25 - $2500 no sale? not sure

26 - $1600

27 - missed

28 - $1200

29 - $1700

30 - 28,000 no sale

31 - $600


----------



## kayla221444 (Mar 27, 2009)

computer crashed, what did I miss? what horse is this? did i miss the black stallion pixel?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 27, 2009)

You just missed Pixel. He went for...



$1100. We're at the tail end of #35.


----------



## lilstars (Mar 27, 2009)

yes 11 was 600


----------



## Tami (Mar 27, 2009)

I owned Doctrine and sold him to Betty. I would have paid her more than he sold for..... He is a wonderful boy.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm supposed to be building jump standards that I started earlier, and I cant pull myself away from watching.

32 - 1,300

33 - 1,900 no sale

34 - 1,100

35 - 6,000 no sale

36 - 850


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 27, 2009)

What Lot# is the bay filly? Would someone give me her name? I think she is so cute.


----------



## kayla221444 (Mar 27, 2009)

not sure what bay filly your talking about there has been alot!


----------



## ruffian (Mar 27, 2009)

Blueberry Muffin only brought $1900???? Wow






Oops - had the wrong #. What did they want if they N/S at $30,000?


----------



## kayla221444 (Mar 27, 2009)

the mare lot 43 is cute


----------



## kayla221444 (Mar 27, 2009)

ruffian said:


> Blueberry Muffin only brought $1900???? Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good question, but they probably put more into her for training!


----------



## Echo Acres (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow! I guess I have good, but expensive taste. I just got home and was really anxious to see what lot #30 sold for. I pretty much knew ahead of time she would be out of my league, and I see by far the top going horse of the sale so far. I would have loved to have that mare!!!!!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 27, 2009)

37 - 1600

38 - 1000 no sale

39 - 3500

40 - 5000 no sale

41 - 900 no sale

42 - 1600

43 - 1640 no sale

44 - 4300 no sale

45 - 3750

46 - 800? Couldnt really understand him


----------



## kayla221444 (Mar 27, 2009)

actually if you look at the sale catalog, everytime a horse is done, its price is listed, 46 went for 1,700


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 27, 2009)

The bright bay fuzzy weanling. I have the pictures on the web but not the text go figure!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, I hadnt refreshed the catalog page since the sale started so I didnt realize they were listing the prices!

Thats great to know, I can go work on my standards now and check prices later.


----------



## kayla221444 (Mar 27, 2009)

I actually just realized it too! LOL....I can't believe the little sorrel medecine hat filly went for $900 what a beautiful head, I would have bought her!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 27, 2009)

That last mare...was my fave



(altho if I had extra $$ laying around there were several horses I would have loved to have that sold for really cheap prices...



)


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 27, 2009)

How much is a consignment fee to put a horse in an auction like that?


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 27, 2009)

I think it was $350.


----------



## Robin1 (Mar 28, 2009)

It was $350, plus $250 for a reserve, plus the stall fee.

Some of these horses were sold for a loss.



Which is why I didn't breed last year and hadn't planned on breeding this year but I might one now.





Robin


----------



## Carrie12 (Mar 28, 2009)

That pretty appy filly (lot 19) from Sonoita went for one of the highest prices of the horses that sold. She is beautiful.


----------



## ruffian (Mar 28, 2009)

I am amazed at the no sales. In this economy I felt there were some pretty good prices that were n/s. I know training is expensive, but unless they have a buyer waiting in the wings, this is the actual cash value of these horses. Especially Blueberry Muffin - $30,000



:shocked and no sale?

I guess people have a lot more money than I do.

Oh well, it was fun to watch! I wonder if having it in AZ hurt the prices? It's expensive to move a horse cross country from the southwest.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 28, 2009)

I wonder though how many of those no sales were sold after the auction for just a couple hundred more then the top bid which would still be pretty far from some of those reserves- I am still in shock over doctrine

I did get some wormer over the phone was hoping they would have some B harnesses

Loved the fact it was online and I could participate and watch that was great


----------



## vvf (Mar 28, 2009)

Can someone explain to me if I were to bid on a horse on one of these types of auctions....(Meaning an auction that is not held at a private farm).......If I were to buy the horse..... then how/ who would it be taken care of until I were able to get it shipped?

I would sure loved to have bid on a couple mares, but was afraid to , because what if i couldn't get the horse shipped for a few weeks.

I have always wondered this. Anyone know?


----------



## mydaddysjag (Mar 28, 2009)

I had a few favorites, one went for $3500, one went for $1700, and one went for $1100. Of course, there was a colt I liked that went for $600 too.


----------



## Windhaven (Mar 28, 2009)

Now usually when you are interested in horses at an auction, you should contact the seller and get all the information on the horse (good bite, straight legs etc.) and check with them about taking the horse home until it can be shipped. It is also good to check with the farm to see if they are going to charge board and any other charges before buying over the internet. I will say that usually the sellers are great to work with.

Most farms I know take the horse home if it is purchased over the internet. The farm usually contacts the buyer and makes arrangements unless the seller contacts them first.


----------



## vvf (Mar 28, 2009)

Windhaven said:


> Now usually when you are interested in horses at an auction, you should contact the seller and get all the information on the horse (good bite, straight legs etc.) and check with them about taking the horse home until it can be shipped. It is also good to check with the farm to see if they are going to charge board and any other charges before buying over the internet. I will say that usually the sellers are great to work with.Most farms I know take the horse home if it is purchased over the internet. The farm usually contacts the buyer and makes arrangements unless the seller contacts them first.


Thank you... I hadn't even thought about the seller taking the horse back home and then having it shipped from there.

Makes perfect sense...thank you.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 28, 2009)

vvf said:


> Can someone explain to me if I were to bid on a horse on one of these types of auctions....(Meaning an auction that is not held at a private farm).......If I were to buy the horse..... then how/ who would it be taken care of until I were able to get it shipped?I would sure loved to have bid on a couple mares, but was afraid to , because what if i couldn't get the horse shipped for a few weeks.
> 
> I have always wondered this. Anyone know?


You can also contact people going to the sale from your region or if you see a reliable breeder with horses listed you can ask them ahead of time if they would transport to either a meeting spot or to their farm for a fee (if you were to buy something). Typically they are very reasonably priced and are happy to have some extra cash to pay for gas.


----------



## Little Indian Acres (Mar 28, 2009)

~Lisa~ said:


> Doctorine went for 1700 dollars OMG
> edited to add I really thought he would no sale- someone got one heck of horse for a gelding price



Lisa,

Thank you, that would be me.




I was on the phone just in case he went at a price we could afford. Didn't expect to get him.

I guess there is a rumor that he is going to Europe, but nope he is coming to Indiana.

Carrie


----------



## Tami (Mar 28, 2009)

Carrie,

Congrats on Doctrine. I owned him and tried to watch the sale but my dial up was not cooperating. I was worried about where he would go as he is a very wonderful boy. When Julie emailed me that someone she knew bought him I felt so much better. I hope you love him, he truly is special.........


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 28, 2009)

Little Indian Acres said:


> ]
> 
> Lisa,
> 
> ...


*well congrats






* how excited you must be he is such a nice boy I know I always admired him when Tami had him and we owned a brother of his I am glad he is going to someone in the forum family


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats on a beautiful boy. I was hoping to get a foal from Doctrine before he left... Now I will know where to look to buy one in the future!!! You got a great stallion for an incredible price. Congrats!!!!


----------



## SilverDollar (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish I would have known about this auction (not that I need a horse or anything.



) I would like to learn more so I will put the April auction on my calendar. I am curious to know if many of you have bought horses through auctions that you're not looking to use for breeding purposes, only showing. I mean, how do you know their temperament? Or what they'd be good at or enjoy doing as their "job"?

Conformation confounds me...I have books about it for big horses but don't know about the minis; I have been learning from everyone's posts (thank you!). I have seen Kay Baxter's book mentioned-- is it the book Miniature Horse Conformation? What other books and/or DVDs can you recommend to me to learn more about buying a show horse? I have two minis that I did a couple of local non-rated shows (not mini shows) with last year; I did trail-in-hand with one and showmanship with the other. I preferred the trail class and my mini did, too. I have a wonderful set of mini jumps that I bought for a song from their previous owner, and I think I would like to try those classes. Liberty sounds kind of fun, too. One of my minis is not registered and the other is registered as a Pinto. I am not sure what it would take for him to get registered in AMHA. I did look at their website and it looks like it would cost around $500 because they would have to be hardshipped.

Any recommendations would be appreciated. If there are some previous posts please direct me to those.

Thanks!





Rebecca


----------



## REO (Mar 28, 2009)

It's been great chatting with you Carrie! Congrats again on your boy!


----------



## Little Indian Acres (Mar 29, 2009)

SilverDollar said:


> I wish I would have known about this auction (not that I need a horse or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, my family is BIG on geldings. NO, we are not planning to geld Doctrine. lol. The other horses we were looking at in the auction were geldings. I have had my eye on some of the geldings coming up in that sale for a very very long time. The prices went higher than what we can do right now. Though I did not see the last ones run because shortly after Doctrine sold I was having problems getting the video to load again.

For someone interested in a performance horse, this auction would have been a good place to start. They are not cheap horses, but they are good performance horses.

The horses and the high bids that were not accepted to due reserve price, are on this link.

http://www.whirlwindproduction.com/auction/copper/

For someone starting out and wanting to do performance I would highly suggest looking at geldings.

And thanks everyone, I cannot wait to meet him. He will be traveling back to Indiana with Jana.


----------



## Little Indian Acres (Mar 29, 2009)

SilverDollar said:


> I wish I would have known about this auction (not that I need a horse or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rebecca,

It sounds like a good place for you to start might be with the Pinto clubs in your area. There are Miniature Horse classes at a lot of Pinto shows. It will mostly depend on what the clubs in your area do. We have some here that do and some that do not. There may also be some mini clubs that do not require AMHA or AMHR registration depending on your area.


----------

